#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Heat Exchanger Design Handbook By E U Schlunder_Very Useful

## mkhurram79

Heat Exchanger Design Handbook


By E U Schlunder





Description

VOLUME I PART 1. HEAT EXCHANGER THEORY This part describes the heat exchanger types and defines quantitative relationships for solving of the equations for heat balance and temperature differences. It provides a unique collection of charts for mean temperature differences in industrial heat exchanger configurations. New methods and computer applications have been added for, among others, exchangers with three tube-side passes and applications for spiral and bayonet-type equipment. Also, newly developed methods for baffle design have been added and a new Section p rovided for Exergy Analysis and Entropy Generation to supplement the earlier presentation of Pinch Analysis. All three technologies stress the importance of the thermodynamic overview of the heat transfer process



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------See More: Heat Exchanger Design Handbook By E U Schlunder_Very Useful

----------


## JONNYQUEST

Sir, plz accept my regards. 
This book is awesome and superb. May you server this forum ever and we will continue to learn from you.
Regards, JONNYQUEST.

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks.

----------


## greengeek

thank you

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thank you Khurram for your great contributions.

----------


## kermitel

Thanks

----------


## viswanathankasi2

nice stuff man continue

----------


## saverr

Thanks for the post.
This is a great reference book.
Looks like the 2008 edition is out now.
Does anyone have an ebook for the latest version ?
Thanks

----------


## aan09

*Excellent sharing

Thanks a Lot*

----------


## aragorn

thanks

----------


## peddinti1967

Thank you for your useful post

----------


## anysolutions

Thanks...But this E-book does not have chapter 3.4: Condensation. Those pages are missing. Can any body upload the same?

----------


## tanzeel18

Thanks man i looked everywhere for this

See More: Heat Exchanger Design Handbook By E U Schlunder_Very Useful

----------


## arttty

thank you

----------


## shfsart

Thank you Khurram for your sharing.

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## kani20

Excellent...
My heartiest regards for u... thank u very much !

----------


## nskim

Thank you!!

----------


## imeagor

> Thanks...But this E-book does not have chapter 3.4: Condensation. Those pages are missing. Can any body upload the same?



you are right, ch3.4 is lost.

----------


## vhx123

Thanks

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks for sharing...

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks

----------


## mrk

Thanks for the post.

----------


## sarathjosek

thank yuo very much

----------


## zls1975

Thanks for great share!

See More: Heat Exchanger Design Handbook By E U Schlunder_Very Useful

----------


## Priyoyo

thank' friends

----------


## losmoscas

thanks

----------


## cpchonburi

Thank a lot.

----------


## chandanw

Thank you

----------


## tank528

Thank you for sharing generously. But the book lacks the "3.4 CONDENSERS by A. C. Mueller" section. Could you supplement that part.
And email it to me at jjlcj@hotmail.com

Thank you again!

----------


## shankargee

thanq very much

----------


## kimjoogoo

thanks a lot

----------


## poomins

Thank

----------


## belsonkoshy

thank youu

----------


## MALLON

a very useful book,thanks

----------


## mohammed21

Could you please re-upload the file, i get error message.
Thanks

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear,

Please upload the link again.

Thanks in advance,



AmitSee More: Heat Exchanger Design Handbook By E U Schlunder_Very Useful

----------


## Hassan_engr39

Please upload the link again.

----------


## mzafar

Please upload again..
Thanks

----------


## jacksp

Please reupload the link

Thanks

----------

